# Wie kann ich ...



## Kurini (21. August 2001)

... die musik oder den sound von websites aufnehmen ? geht das irgendwie oder gibts da nen proggie dafür ?

wäre für jede hilfe oder tipp dankbar ich muss es wissen 

thx im voraus:| :|  %)


----------



## Kenny (1. September 2001)

Es gibt da n programm mit dem du net nur den sound von websites aufnehmen kannst sondern auch live streams sowie von deinem micro aus (insofern du eines besitzt) oder vom line in deiner soundkarte, das programm heisst cool edit pro (bin damit recht zufrieden, es gibt natürlich auch andere)und ist ca 16 MB gross, n link kann ich dir net geben aber mit nem bischen suchen findest dus bestimmt, falls net contact me in icq ;-)


----------

